

Show HN: InstaCompare Gadgets and Preferences Based Discovery - mxack
http://www.photab.com/?src=HN

======
mxack
Hi HN,

I built it as a fun project. Main Features: 1) Replaced old comparison charts
with some awesome jquery magic to instantly spot the differences rather than
reading the specs. 2) Discover gadgets by assigning weight points to features
that matter the most for you.

Would love to receive feedback and suggestions Cheers!

